# Passengers to America between 1861-1869



## Mizareay (Mar 23, 2014)

Lazenby family lived in Seaham area confirmed in 1861 Census. First child was born in 1866 in Pennsylvania and second child born 1869 in Murton, Co, Durham. George Lazenby was a miner - did he travel to America for work. Mystery - Find My Past and Ancestry site do not go back as far as early 1860's for sea passengers, has anyone any ideas.

Thank you

Mizareay


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard Mizareay.

Hopefully, someone will be able to help with the information you are seeking. Good luck (Thumb)


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

try This
http://www.jewishgen.org/databases/eidb/ellisgold.html?


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

This link may also help
http://www.castlegarden.org/searcher.php

regards
Roger


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi mizareay, Here is another one to try www.ellisisland.org 
Yours Bill


----------

